# Many small parts to paint



## farrout (Sep 28, 2009)

After finishing my router table, I've started on my first actual project.
I'm building a tree swing that is basically made of a chair with chains to attach to the tree limb.

I'm very pleased with how all the parts turned out. Everything was made of 1 x 2 pine from the Big Box lumber store. All parts cut to lenght then edges rounded off with 1/4" round over bit.

Now for the question, what is the best method to poly urethane all the parts?
One method is to go ahead and assemble the whole thing then paint it.
The other is to paint all the parts before assembly.

Hints would be appreciated.

Also looking for hardware to mount strap between safety bar that will slide up on front pair of chains, and seat. Think of it as the crotch strap. I've seen pictures of the straps with plastic release and brackets that screw to the wood to hold the strap. Any ideas on where to find such a thing?

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

If you apply the poly before it is assembled and plan on using glue make sure you tape off all the points of the wood that will contact with glue otherwise it will not bond correctly.

If it was me I would assemble completely minus hardware then either use a wipe on poly method or a HVLP system and spray it on but if you want to use it in a brush application it would work also just for me when Ive used a "paint" on poly method in the past it always seems to look like plastic.


----------



## Marc R (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Dennis;
I agree with paul , assemble first then finish. There is an alterntive to clear coat or paint finish. Our national parks treat all outdoor wood such as signs, picnic tables and fences with a non-toxic water based treatment called Life Time Wood Treatment. I've used it on my wood fences (about 200') with great success. It turns the wood a silver grey colour almost immediately. If you like that look. It never needs to be maintained. If your interested check out this site. After all, if the government approves it, it must be good:blink:
Marc R


----------



## Marc R (Jun 10, 2010)

I was not allowed to post that URL because I had not yet reached my 10 posts. I think this is # 11 so here goes, Lifetime Wood Treatment - Eco-Friendly, Non-Toxic Wood Treatment that lasts a LIFETIME!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know if you have a compressor, but you could HVLP spray it once it's assembled. If not you might be able to use the spray on poly.


----------

